# The worst year of my life.......



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

This year has been the worst of my 32 year life so far.
In January the ex gf had an abortion after saying she was keeping it.
In march i left my very well paid job to care for my ill mother.
In july my mother passed away with me holding her hand.
In july i lost my part time job as i wanted more than 2 days bereavement.
In august the housing association said i had to move as the house was too big for one person, i'd lived there for 25 years with my mum.
In september one of my boxers developed a lump behind his ear, tests have shown it to be cancerous. Only had him 7 weeks and discovered my insurance excess if £400, the vets bills for removing it is £875.
In october i was refused residency in New Zealand(my sister lives their), i now have no family in the united kingdom.
Quite a bad year so far, can it get worse?
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
I move house next week and the housing people are ok with dogs, i didnt tell them about my herps, what they didn't know wouldn';t hurt them right?
Someone has complained and now i have to get rid of my entire collection.
. Im still down over losing my mother and with everything else thats gone on just feel like giving up. I know life is hard but it just seems to keep shitting on me and doesn't look like letting up!
Anyone who wants to buy any of my collection check the classifieds later today or send me a p-m.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

sounds like him upstairs just hates you this year mate, im sorry to hear it


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

oh god thats awful. you must be devastated. i really hope something good happens for you soon, sounds like you need something to go right. Good luck.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Really feel for you  I hope you have some good luck come your way soon because it sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.
If there is one plus is i keep my dogs, they are all i have now and couldn't think of giving them up.
I feel sick to the stomach, may buy a lottery ticket this weekend, somethings gotta give!!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Cant believe someone complained about your reps. Im sure some people have nothing better to do than get pleasure out of hurting people :bash:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

ahh No, thats terrible! id just like to say iv met Andy and he's a great bloke, i hope you get all of this sorted soon mate, i knew you were having hard times but not this bad, after losing your first collection too!! i feel for you


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

The silly thing is, more people cause trouble with dogs,cats and birds than do with reps. i really hope something changes for you.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

pm'd back mate...


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Galaxy Girl said:


> The silly thing is, more people cause trouble with dogs,cats and birds than do with reps. i really hope something changes for you.


I have an idea who grassed me up. Makes no difference though, im not a nasty person and am a great believer in what go's around comes around. I will though make sure both my boxers shit against their 3 ft fence next to my house and pee through the wire onto his plants!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Pincers n Paws said:


> I have an idea who grassed me up. Makes no difference though, im not a nasty person and am a great believer in what go's around comes around. I will though make sure both my boxers shit against their 3 ft fence next to my house and pee through the wire onto his plants!


 
:lol2: revenge is a dish best served by Boxers!!!!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the bad things you have been through, and all in 1 year! Tell them you have sold the reps, and hide them somewhere, thats what id do.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

hey i feel for u hun
not having a good one myself
won't hijack your post with my issues but thinking of u :grouphug:xx


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Any ideas why they are selectivly restricting your pets, ie dogs ok, reptiles not?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Any ideas why they are selectivly restricting your pets, ie dogs ok, reptiles not?


I think its peoples lack of knowledge that has lead to the complaint. I swap houses a week on saturday with another tennant. When i went to view my new accomodation the neighbours to the left were out in their garden. We had a chat as they owned a husky dog and i was bringing my 2 boxers. They seemed great. chatty, asking what i did for job and the lady joked in asking 'hope you dont hold wild parties'. I told her i was a quiet person who just enjoyed keeping animals which lead to me talking about my collection. Thinking back her face was aghast, she wasn't a fan and kept asking if they were poisonous. could they escape etc.
Suppose its at the owners discretion as to what you can keep pets wise.
Ho hum.:snake:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Thats so bad man, talk to your landlord and explain it all and maybe show him the reptiles and he might come to like them and change his mind? Its worth a try.: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've noticed you're in Halifax - not that far from us. 

If you want a temporary home for your herps - especially if you think there's a chance you can talk your landlords around - you are more than welcome to lodge them with us for a while.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> I've noticed you're in Halifax - not that far from us.
> 
> If you want a temporary home for your herps - especially if you think there's a chance you can talk your landlords around - you are more than welcome to lodge them with us for a while.


Ditto, I'm in Pellon and I drive so I can pick up, I only have experience with corns but I'd be happy to house what I can manage for you until you get sorted if that would help.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, i really appreciate it. The landlord/owners are a massive housing association, im just another number to them. Looks like i may be able to keep my inverts, my friend has a huge garage which is heated, he's offered to let me keep them there, Its more the snakes i was wanting, always been my favourites.
I cant risk sneaking anything back in at a later date as the housing officer is a swine at turning up unanounced!




Ssthisto said:


> I've noticed you're in Halifax - not that far from us.
> 
> If you want a temporary home for your herps - especially if you think there's a chance you can talk your landlords around - you are more than welcome to lodge them with us for a while.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it Pennine? I'm sure they have to give notice to enter your property, I thought it was 24 hours if you can be there, and 48 hours if not, or else it's illegal?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Is it Pennine? I'm sure they have to give notice to enter your property, I thought it was 24 hours if you can be there, and 48 hours if not, or else it's illegal?


It was pennine, now its owned by Places for People, not sure if they are the same company claire. I would love to sneak my animals in but im up the creek if they find out! I'll end up homeless and knocking on your door, just my luck at the moment!!


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I understand, but the offer still stands, even if it's just to hold them until you get a sale, just let me know if there's anything I can do to help!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY!!! cant say much else hun


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

**hugs**


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> I understand, but the offer still stands, even if it's just to hold them until you get a sale, just let me know if there's anything I can do to help!


Cheers claire, it will be easy to find buyers for the snakes, its the scorpions and T's that im going to struggle with! How are you with creepy crawlies!?


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

No experience but they don't bother me, I may not be fully comfortable with handling but if it's a case of feeding, changing water etc then definately no problem.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> No experience but they don't bother me, I may not be fully comfortable with handling but if it's a case of feeding, changing water etc then definately no problem.


Just as well, i dont handle them anyhow, the pincers on some of the emperor scorpions are huge! If i need help i will let you know, thank you very much, looks like a trip to the flower shop is in order, or i could go cheap and just let my dogs give you a slobber each as a thank you!:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

God, I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Hehe, slobbers will be much appreciated, just PM or e-mail me if you need anything


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

aww hope it gets better for you:grouphug:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh god i'm so sorry hun, what a sh!**y year for you 

Seriously get that lotto ticket,somethings gotta go your way.

fingers crossed for you hun, hope things somehow pick up very soon x


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Unlucky man, lets hope next years better!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

its stuff like this whhich made me stop believing in god a while ago

i sorry to here about all that crap this year mate
i can wish for better things for you

about your collection ermm i might be interested in a few bits

best wishes mate
:grin1:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your going through a lot.

I hope things start getting better soon


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can't be defeated bud! they can't take away the most important thing!...you. losing people and things you love will take your feet out from under you, just don't let it take you...


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words guys, im sure im due a good turn soon!
One thing i can look forward to is flying to New Zealand on the 28th nov-8th jan, my sister wants us together for xmas as its the first without our mum. A good friend has offered to house sit for me and care for my delinquent boxer dogs.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

some people need their head looking at.Why the hell did they complain?its not as if herps are barking and making a noise is it.Cant you do a transfer to another houseing assotiation or rent a privite home at all?i dont think i could get rid off my collection...it would kill me


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Where i live is a really nice area and i have made some great friends in the last 25 years here. Its been hard losing my mum so it helps having them all around me. Also the rent is quite good and the back garden is quite big so its ideal for my dogs!
I agree with it sucking, i've only been back in the hobby probably 3 months and spent over £1000, going to be selling at a huge loss, ho hum.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG Poor you, i`ve had the last 2 years similar to that, but my housing association was happy for me to have my reps here thank god! (If there really is one) Yeah i know i`m a rotten cynic.
Although it was a lot of years ago now i lost both my parents within a 9 mth period, so i know how ya must be feeling right now. One thing i can say, although the hurt never completely leaves you, it does get better with time. Thinking of ya dude & chin up, one thing they can`t take from you is your thoughts & dreams etc.


----------

